# Epson MFP - Cups - iscan - Udev [ Solved]

## ycaironi

HI gents,

Guess this is the most accurate forums to ask this as this is more linked to udev and devoice management.

Here is my problem.

I bought a Multi Fonction Printer ( Epson DX4000 ).

Firstly I installed cups and gimp-print and everything went well. The printer is well supported by gutenprit driver.

When I came to the point to installed scanner, I discover that, I can't use at the same time scanner and printer.

Why? Because Cups ask udev to add /dev/usb/lp0 ( my printer ) to lp group, whereas iscan overide this and ask to add it to scanner group.

Question:

It seems that cups can only works with a printer attached to the lp group. Am I right?

iscan can only work with a scanner attached to the scanner group. Am I right?

How to solved my problem.

I do not want to install/remove iscan each time i want to scan something

----------

## Lasneyx Iliah

Hello, You have to indicate udev that your all-in-one printer belongs to lp group editing udev rules:

```
$ grep -i dx4000 /etc/udev/rules.d/99-iscan.rules

# SEIKO EPSON Corporation | Stylus CX3900/DX4000

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="082e", MODE="0660", GROUP="lp"

```

Look for dx4000 in that file and replace GROUP="scanner" for GROUP="lp". Now, everytime you connect your printer it will belong to lp group so you will be able to scan and print without changing groups manually, uninstalling iscan and stuff like that.

Cheers.

----------

## ycaironi

Will try that, 

however when lp0 is belonging to lp group, scaner is not cetected by xscan, gimp, or whaterver, and that does not work at all.

----------

## Lasneyx Iliah

Well, I have a dx3800 multifunction printer and it works quite well with xsane, kooka or even the command line tool scanimage. Anyways, I can't use it with gimp neither. I don't use gimp much at all and I've not looked for a solution for this issue but if you find something useful, please share with us because it could be of great help for other users.

I have installed these packages with these USE flags (and editing iscan config file scanning and printing works quite well):

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/iscan-2.4.0-r1  USE="X gimp unicode" LINGUAS="es -de -fr -it -ja -ko -nl -pt -zh_CN -zh_TW" 2,374 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.0  USE="cups foomaticdb gimp gtk nls readline -ppds" 0 kB
```

You can also take a look inside /etc/sane.d/epkowa configuration file (I have these relevant lines, without comments):

```
$ confcat /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf

scsi EPSON

usb
```

[EDIT] I've found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-201665-highlight-gimp+iscan.html. At the very end, in the final post, someone told how you can add support in gimp for your scanner. It's quite simple, the only problem is that it's valid if you're under a x86 arch. I have an amd64 arch and thus I cannot use my scanner with gimp. Looking inside the ebuild it checks if your arch is x86 or not. If you have another arch, it will remove or not install some plugins (as the one for gimp). Anyways, I could be wrong but I haven't got a binary executable of iscan. [/EDIT]

Cheers.

----------

## ycaironi

Ok, my issue is partially solved.

```

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="082e", MODE="0660", GROUP="lp" 

```

was a part of the solution.

Now I can print and scan.

However, only root can scan, whereas all my user can print.

I should have an permission issue somwhere.

As user:

```

virginie@PC_Vivi ~ $ sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082f) at libusb:002:003

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.

virginie@PC_Vivi ~ $ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

But As root:

```

PC_Vivi usb # scanimage -L

device `epkowa:libusb:002:003' is a Epson Stylus CX3900/DX4000 flatbed scanner

```

Obviously, user is belonging to lp group

----------

## Lasneyx Iliah

Add your user to scanner group and you will be able to scan without root's permissions.

Cheers.

PD: Have you read my 'new' EDIT section in my prior post? If you have an x86 arch you could use your scanner into gimp.

----------

## ycaironi

Thanks all for your help.

Adding user to scanner did not have any effect, however, the solution was already given in that post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> My scanner doesn't work with user, it works only with root. iscan and scanimage -L can't find scanner when run as user. user is added to scanner group "scanner:x:407:user". Do I need to do something after editing group file ??
> 
> edit: I found solution. I added user to usb group. It was a problem with udev permissions.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-201665-highlight-epkowa.html

----------

## Lasneyx Iliah

Great to know that!  :Very Happy: 

On the contrary, my user doesn't belong to usb group, i simply belong to scanner group and I can scan .. It could be something else with udev rules that I have configured, but I can't remember anything about it right now.

Anyways, congrats and enjoy GIMP with iscan (while amd64 users have to wait till avasys develops the 64 bit version of iscan).

Cheers.

----------

## ycaironi

Hey, I'm a AMD64 user.

Even if not stable, gimp and iscan now work thanks to you.

----------

## cfgauss

 *Lasneyx Iliah wrote:*   

> Great to know that! 
> 
> On the contrary, my user doesn't belong to usb group, i simply belong to scanner group and I can scan .. It could be something else with udev rules that I have configured, but I can't remember anything about it right now.
> 
> Anyways, congrats and enjoy GIMP with iscan (while amd64 users have to wait till avasys develops the 64 bit version of iscan).
> ...

 

I had exactly the same problems with my All-In-One Epson CX3810 and now I can both print and scan as user with your suggestions.   :Very Happy:  Many thanks!

----------

